# Instructive or superlative



## Gordon Freeman

Hei,

Kun Repunpään herra Bilbo Reppuli ilmoitti, että hän piakkoin viettäisi yhdettätoistakymmenettäensimmäistä syntymäpäiväänsä *suurin *ja *arvokkain *juhlamenoin, alkoi Hobittilassa puhe ja kohu. 

The phrase *suurin *ja *arvokkain *juhlamenoin stands in the instructive case, is it not? How is one to determine if the adjectives suuri and arvokas stand in the superlative or not?


----------



## Mats Norberg

A superlative works as  a normal adjective and describes a noun. Here the phrase "suurin ja arvokkain juhlamenoin" atand alone with no noun it can determine. Therefore it must be instructive and not superlative. It's an adverbial meaning something like "with great and worthy ceremonies". Normally it's difficult to figure out if it's superlative, instructive or something else. The context will tell you. Note that some instructives are actually independent adverbs like "tarkoin" and "tavoin".


----------



## Marko55

Yes, the adjectives *suurin* and *arvokkain* are not superlative forms in this sentence. These words can be superlative forms only if the following noun is in the nominative singular case, e.g.:
*suurin* ja *arvokkain* juhla

Compare:
*suurimmat* ja *arvokkaimmat* juhlat (nominative plural)
*suurimmissa* ja *arvokkaimmissa* juhlissa (inessive plural)
*suurimmin* ja *arvokkaimmin* juhlin (instructive)


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Thank you, Mats and Marko! Now I see that there can be no confusion here.


----------

